# What does everyone drive?



## Rossy (Jan 30, 2009)

Im bored and feeling nosy so I'm wondering what everyone drives.

At the minute im driving an 04 reg corsa 1.4 sxi, not very impressive but I love it and I also drive a Vivaro van, covered with BT Openreach logos.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

seat arosa 1.4, bought it so its cheap in tax, insurance, and stops me racing other ppl coz is so slow :laugh:


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

mk1 golf cab, the golf clipper to be exact. 1.8. bruce(cars name) is abit poorly at the moment and not running 100%. going down to kent tommorow to pick up a 1970 vw beetle with my mate then coming back and working on my car. mate thinks its the timing is off.

before my current car I had a 1990 rover mini till a drunk girl crashed into her with her bf car when i was in bed.... grr.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

One of these bad boys.

I got two.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I have an 09 Vauxhall Vectra Elite which is very 'salesman' but has comfy heated leather seats so warms my bot in this ridiculous weather


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

marc said:


> I have an 09 Vauxhall Vectra Elite which is very 'salesman' but has comfy heated leather seats so warms my bot in this ridiculous weather


Poof.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

1.2 53 plate polo. Recently sold a W reg corsa, Only been driving for around 14 months so insurance is pricey as hell for anything.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

I drive a 13 year old car because Im too tight to pay for a new one, had it for about 7 years now!

For now, considering my finances, it does all I need it to do and Ive had exactly 0 problems with it, actually still very happy with it.

(Yes, its a Honda :thumb ).


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

This beast, it can skip through traffic - even pass red lights without a ticket


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive also got a 06 cbr 125cc also, but its locked away and not used at the mo.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Marc, likes to turn the passenger heater on (without telling them) so they think they've pee'd themselves...me I just have a wee anyway - just to get my own back.

My (Marvin) is an R reg Mondeo (2ltr Si)- it seems a bit of a target, by golf balls and bad drives (always gets hit when it's parked), as it's a ford it's 100 percent reliable unlike Europe cars (electrics) - so I do not have any thoughts of buying a decent car....plus you can get 3 grown adults in the boot - which is nice!.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

My Boots bigger ive had 4 lads a girl in there - no joke!!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, and a Sunday Roast (their's normally one in the car somewhere) last time I nearly sat on it - what was my thinking not checking the car for tea before I sat down!.


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

try one of these bad boys for size, my board is down stairs as we speak gathering dust, not been on it for ages, time to head down to the skate park and break a few bones i think :thumb

http://content5.videojug.com/48/48e21830-17ad-5033-ef2e-ff0008c9fdac/how-to-ollie-on-a-skateboard.jpg


----------



## Rossy (Jan 30, 2009)

I was expectin most people to say like Range Rovers and Audis and stuff haha. Im glad im not the only one with a little hatchback.

If a big car means you're makin up for something small, does a small car mean I've got something big?

Coz a Corsa would mean its f***in massive haha


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Si-K said:


> you can get 3 grown adults in the boot - which is nice!.


That sounds very mafia.

"You can get 3 bodies in here..."

(quoting some spoof DeNiro movie)


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Nowt much at the moment, 2.5 v6 24 valve vectra. Lowered, uprated cams, bigger inlet divider, blanked egr valve, uprated fuel regulator, straight through exhaust, k and n filter plus other stuff. Chipped and running 230bhp.

Previously a 650 bhp evo with more mods than quadraphenia.....

Bikes are waay better however.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

I've got a tricked up aprilia rs125 and a gixer 600. The RS is amazing, running near 40bhp although it's got a 150cc top end that's been ported to match the high rpm expansion chamber. Great fun round the twisties but I'm always slightly worried itsgonna go bang.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 30, 2009)

is that the vectra vxr or like an elite or somethin?

a 650bhp evo!!!! u have shares in Shell to fuel that?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

nah, he walks everywhere...he just levels the car parked outside our shop and when we look away, jumps in it with Levi (the dog) pretending he's just pulled up :laugh:.

He has rattled our window on more than one occassion zooming off (in the car that is err

....).

K- I was just stating a fact Mondeo's have big boots, pehaps you would be happier with 2 months worth of food shopping??? - as for Marc's comments about 3 lads and one girl - I though he had stopped shooting those movies in Sefton Park! - after the police caution.


----------



## matty0603 (Feb 2, 2009)

Soon to be an ek9 civic type r when it comes over from japan


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

mk1 gs 300 sport

just sailed through its MOT, not bad for a 14 year old car...............low ish mileage for a lexus of its age too at 102000k

nicer than the mk2 and way cheaper than mk3 which would be my other option

.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Suzuki Swift 1.5 '06

Mini Clubman 1100cc '79 (with seat extenders being as I'm 6 foot 4 inches tall).


----------



## Rossy (Jan 30, 2009)

EK9 type R, my dream car!!! very nice! either that or a dc2 integra


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

EP3 civic type r iv currently got


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

i use to have an integra type r absoultly quality car, sold that and got a 2 door impreza type r ( i like Rs) which got nicked from work before xmas and im still arguing with my insurance company who offerd me a silly price

so i now drive a y reg 2.2 vectra sri i got for 800 lol but its doing alright!!

i had a ninja aswell and smashed it into a round about at 70 being a twat... no one else to blame but myself!!!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

A z1a900. Which is for sale. It's on my profile if any one is interested.

Matchless g12 csr 1959. Also for sale.

Avaensis estate for kids and dogs.

I also steal my fiancÃ© Z4 convertable jobby when she's kippin.

My fav car is the Austin Healey 3000. Or a TR6. The best car I've had is a V6 3ltr Scimitar. My fav bike is the first Speedtrip from the Bloor factory. I'll be getting another one this summer.

The most dangerous vehicule I've driven is my sons scateboard. I can still go down hill at a fair pace but can never stop.


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Jaguar XF at the moment but will switch back to a Discovery or Range Rover Sport in the winter. I own a Clio too! Unlike my MMA game, my car game IS to be admired.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

bcfc_4life said:


> Jaguar XF at the moment but will switch back to a Discovery or Range Rover Sport in the winter. I own a Clio too! Unlike my MMA game, my car game IS to be admired.


bastard lol


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Currently Subaru legacy B4 RSK running 307 bhp.

I've had a ridiculous number of cars though:

2 300zx twin tubos

4 Celica GT4s (one was 340 bhp)

3 nissan S14s varying from 250 to 400bhp

1 nissan silvia

1 Ford sierra rally car (nuts)

1 M3

1 Corrado G60

1 Celica GT

There's been more, I used to be a bit nuts with cars, I'd just buy whatever I felt like or swapped cars with people from clubs. I'm a bit over that now the Legacy is a nice place to be and quick enough.


----------



## danny boy (Sep 19, 2009)

Renault Clio Expression 54 reg in silver


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

96 Celica GT4 ST205 - JDM import


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

ford mondeo 2lt petrol......but my toy is my 20 year old 4x4 saff cosworth......430bhp


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Mcrash said:


> ford mondeo 2lt petrol......but my toy is my 20 year old 4x4 saff cosworth......430bhp


Ny pics of the cossie? Had one myself and very few left now.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm too cool to drive.

I walk everywhere. f**k cars.


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

and here's an old vid....the music aint mine lol.....he had to keep zooming in his phone....c ya


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

Either a 07 plate Transit 130 or a YZF750

Dave


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

07 zx6r 125bhp, when I can keep the thing upright! and a bm compact for winter cos Im now a fair weather puff with bones full of titanium


----------



## warriorbull (Dec 17, 2009)

discovery but thinking bout gettin a celica gt4 i have been offered but not sure


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Celica GT4, great as long as you DONT modify it at all unless you have DEEP pockets. Trust me on that one, they are great and reliable as stock but the moment you start playing, get ready to sink some money into it and be HORRIBLY disappointed in the gains you get.


----------



## Russell (Feb 15, 2010)

1997 Peugeot 306 1.9td, which is, erm... reliable....ish.

Saving for a NSR 125cc though, the thought of that is currently keeping me awake at night.


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

I love my GT4, so far I have an induction kit and Bailey dump, thats as it came. But the plans are Front mount intercooler, decat/front to back exhaust, boost controller (only pushing it to 1.1bar). The engine only has 69k on it im not planning on killing it and I'll be doing the work along side a mechanic who is very experienced on Celicas.

I don't think you need to spend loads on a GT4 to get more, with some fine tuning and the above mods I'll be on my way to 270/280bhp, the standard block and components should be good to 300bhp. If you were thinking more 300+ then I agree thats an expensive investment and not one to take lightly. I have discussed 300+ with my mechanic and would be looking at reinforced block, forged pistons, replacing cams, ecu as a start. The bank manager said no, getting married in June, maybe next year


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

The path to 300 is paved with broken celicas! Well, the Faff (205) is pretty good compared to the 185 in terms of reliability but if you're shooting for 300 then fueling is the major issue, larger fuel pump is a must but bigger injectors are really what you need that and a decent fuel computer (SAFC is a good option), otherwise they tend to lean out despite their natural overfuelling. Oh and don't even think about it without a steel head gasket. It's like any car, if it's done right and with a view to reliability then you'll be OK. BTW, NEVER let toyota UK look at a GT4, they have no idea, there is one UK dealership I'm aware of that actually has experience of turbo'd cars! :no:


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree on all points, my 4's a daily drive so not much point in pushing it. I'll only have one guy work on my car and its a good mate, he sold me the car in the first place and worked with Ian Ashton on his previous Celicas so Im confident in his work and sure he knows his stuff.

Im not entirely sure why but since getting the GT4 I get this weird sensation that it has more to give and I want it  . I went from a 1.7td Astra to the GT4 and its weird that 80bhp to 240bhp hasn't satisfied me??? It must be a fast car thing. I actually had my eyes on the Nissan S14a but couldn't find a manual with low mileage at the right price. I also fancy the S15 but they are still floating at the Â£8k mark. The miss's said no to a Skyline, although she likes the look of the R34 and GT-R (I'm keeping quiet on the specs so she doesn't say no while I agree a price with the devil for my soul)


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ian knows his stuff so if your mate worked with him then you'll be on the right track. If your cars a daily drive though I'd personally chop it in for something that has the power you want out of the box or with a slight ecu change and everything else standard. Depends on how much you love modifying cars. Even when spending loads on them I never found modded cars to be all that reliable.

My Legacy was 309 bhp on the old engine but with the same ecu and a new block and turbos it may well be doing more I really don't know. With the weight being 20k more than an ST205 it's pretty good as a comparison car. I paid Â£4.5 for mine on a T plate so I thought it was pretty good value. Considering it's now had work that would mean it was safe up to around 450 I'm pretty pleased with it. I'm just going to upgrade the solenoid box and raise the boost to 10psi on the first tubo and 14 on the second and I'm sure she'll fly but won't go bang!


----------

